# Back pain and fatigue?



## Jackie09 (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone have back pain associated with their IBS? I've got pain in my lower back, especially lately. My symptoms have been flaring up quite a bit, and I think it's because of stress that is being caused by college starting next week. I've been having these awful back aches. I'm also pretty tired lately, and it seems like this gets worse as my symptoms come back. I'm only 18, and I feel like I'm too young to be so lacking in energy! Is there anyone else having these issues?


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey jackie, I don´t suffer from lower back pain too often, but occasionaly when I´m really bloated and the gas is moving around I can feel the pressure in my lower back and it gets pretty painful - could it be your problem, too? In my case though once the gas is relieved all the pain is gone ... so I´m not sure whether your pain could be caused by gas. I´m tired lots of the time, too, and it´s actually very common with IBS.


----------



## Jackie09 (Dec 13, 2008)

I hadn't really thought about it, but it does get particularly achey when I'm gassy. It may also be muscle issues, I think...I do a lot of hunching over a desk and lots of laundry with my job as a spa receptionist so that's entirely possible too. But that is reassuring to know that being tired is normal with IBS. I was worried for a while that I was anemic, but iron pills didn't help much, and just made my stomach upset worse.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I have back problems and when my back is really hurting my IBS is definitely worse. I can feel the back pain radiating into my gut. My theory is that the nerves from the gut go into the lower back. If my back is hurting there then that must affect those nerves. I know seeing my chiropractor definitely helps. Also lying on a heating pad helps. Or sometimes I also ice it, if my back is hurting in a specific area.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

I too suffer from back pain. I can't walk or stand for a long period of time. If I go shopping after an hour or two my back hurts a lot.


----------



## nighting-gale (Aug 6, 2009)

i think my chiropractor said the nerves from your stomach and intestines and such actually go to the middle of your back... I have alot of back and hip pain unrelated to IBS, but I'm sure IBS makes it worse. and I am exhausted ALL the time, seriously I feel like an old lady...and I'm 19. so I know how you feel. Same with the anemia thing, I've been anemic before and I've felt like that again since but the blood tests came back normal. Its weird.Anyways, if you work for a good spa they should be understanding about your back pain and allow you to have like a supportive pillow or something on your chair. My mother owns a spa, and pedicures? Brutal. Hairdressers are on their feet all day, also brutal. They understand, just say its medical and they shouldn't mind at all if you do something to help it. They should be very understanding as they are in the same boat.


----------



## Jackie09 (Dec 13, 2008)

That would make sense that the nerves from the stomach are connected backward and into the back. Yukie, I know what you're talking about. If there's some sort of activity or event where I have to be on my feet a lot or walking around a whole lot then I have an even more achey back.Nighting-gale, yes, I know what you mean about feeling like an old lady. I get so frustrated because I have all this pain and tiredness but I'm only just starting my life! I try not to let it control me, but sometimes it gets discouraging. I think I may try and use something with my chair. That might help. I think it's a combination of that and doing so much laundry there as well. And since school has started, I walk so much around campus! Some mornings when my stomach pain is particularly bad I absolutely just hate going to school. Climbing about six or seven flights of stairs per day total also does not help me at all.


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi!! These posts were basically describing my life!! The amount of times I've described myself as an old woman is ridiculous! I'm only 22 and I am permantly exhausted, regardless of the amount of sleep I get! I could sleep for a solid 12 hours and I'll be tired, I could sleep for 6-8hours and I'll still be exhausted! It's really getting me down because I never have the energy to do anything!! I have recently noticed middle to lower back pain, well I wouldnt say pain, the only way I can describe it is that I feel how I usually do when I'm on my period, a discomfort / pressure / burning almost. I have IBS-D which varies depending on what I'm doing and even where I am. I've been to the doctors about my tiredness, and he sent me for blood tests to check for aneamia, diabetes, all the normal blood tests and everything came back fine!! Its just frustrating!! 3-4 years ago I was anaemic, but like I said everything came back fine! My knees and hips also crak all the time when I move about which just makes me feel more like an old lady!


----------

